# The seaside



## Bee (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the seaside where I live.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice, Bee. Do you live in one of the houses on the hill in the last picture?


----------



## Bee (Aug 27, 2013)

I wish I did rkunsaw but much too expensive for me.


----------



## Katybug (Aug 27, 2013)

Very beautiful, Bee, thx for sharing.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

Nothing like sitting and staring out to sea.  I can do it for hours on end.  Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Pam (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks very peaceful.   I live in a seaside town too, opposite end of the country to you though. Love living near to the sea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful! I've always felt at home near the water.

I see from the last picture (in the far background) that the UK suffers from those darned giant mutant giraffes as well ...


----------



## Bee (Aug 28, 2013)

The cranes are at a very busy container port across the harbour from us.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Beautiful! I've always felt at home near the water.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



As I always say, "It might be small but I still have a young lady at my side!" layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice photos Bee, I love the sea.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

*Just a few from NSW Mid Coast*


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 29, 2013)

Stop skiting, Jillaroo.
:lol:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_*Can't help it as they are so beautiful our beaches*_


----------



## Rainee (Aug 30, 2013)

Those are lovely photos Bee,, such a lovely place to visit as well.. each country has beaches so unique to each area all are lovely,
we have a top beach near us as well Terrigal , thanks for sharing Bee.. we ought to have a post of our beaches , we can  get a glimpse of all the areas each live.. or could call it our home area.. like photos around your own area.. would be nice I think.. maybe wishful thinking.. !


----------



## Bee (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks SeaBreeze and Rainee, I love living near the sea, there is nothing quite like it on a quiet balmy summers evening with the sea calm and still and just standing there looking out to sea, it has such a feeling of tranquility.


----------



## Pam (Aug 30, 2013)

'.....   _each country has beaches so unique to each area all are lovely_...'   That's so very true, Rainee. I myself was born in a shipbuilding town on a peninsula in the northwest of England. I have a choice of beaches and each one is different and beautiful in its own way.  I will try and find some photographs later on today and post them for you to see.


----------



## Bee (Aug 30, 2013)

Coincidence Pam, I also live on a peninsula in the South East of England with a coastline of beaches to choose from and in years gone by this also used to be a shipbuilding town, that has gone now, but it has always been a very busy passenger and freight port.

No matter where in the world you are, beaches have a uniqueness, beauty and charm all of their own and there is always something there to appeal to everyone.

Look forward to seeing your photos Pam.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll take that nice little shorepound barrel goin' left, Jillaroo.


----------



## Pam (Aug 30, 2013)

This is one of the walks my grandson and I go on. It's the channel between the town and one of the nearby islands.


----------



## Pam (Aug 30, 2013)

The tide is out...............


----------



## Pam (Aug 30, 2013)

This is another nearby island, a lot smaller but it does have its own Castle complete with King, Queen and Knights. 






For those of you who are interested in its history......

http://www.pielisland.co.uk/


----------



## Bee (Aug 30, 2013)

Lovely walk and lovely photos Pam.


----------



## Bee (Aug 30, 2013)

Interesting article Pam.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 30, 2013)

We've been watching the TV series Coast recently and have been very impressed by the beauty of the coastline of the British Isles, especially from the air.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow Pam such a lovely place also the history of Piel Island.. I remember seeing a documentary of the annual events that 
took place there and till now I had forgotten all about this.. its wonderful history and how lovely to live so close to this.. thanks 
for sharing your lovely photos.. sure is enchanting..


----------



## TICA (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think I could live away from the ocean.  We are surrounded by the Atlantic and there is no place in the Province that will be further than 35 miles from it.  I'm fortunate that I can be on the beach within 5 minutes and also have a summer place that is on the ocean.  Too bad I didn't get there more often but it's 3 hours away and I had decided to renovate a few years back.  I did great taking the place apart, but life gets in the way and I haven't put it back together yet.   It's on my "to do list" though....


----------

